# UK Spouse Visa : Financial requirement



## tmp1987 (Nov 1, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I am married to a British citizen and I am currently in the UK on a student visa. I am hoping to apply for a Spouse visa next year and I am hoping to make the application under category A. My husband earns £31000 a year and would have been working for more than 6 months by the time I apply next year.

Recently I came across the Chapter 8 - Appendix FM (family members) which can be found on the UKBA website by following:

Home > Policy and law > Staff guidance, instructions and country information > Immigration directorate instructions > Chapter 8 - Appendix FM (family members)

I am unable to post the link as I am a new member.

I am a bit confused by the sections Appendix FM 1.7 and Appendix FM 1.7a which are about the financial requirement and maintenance respectively. My husband does not claim any of the benefits , therefore we are not exempt from the financial requirement. My question is whether I need to meet the conditions of both of these appendices (1.7 and 1.7a)? My understanding is that I need to meet only the financial requirement outline in Appendix FM 1.7. 

I am worried as the Appendix FM 1.7a outlines the conditions of 'adequate maintanence' in which the housing costs and net income are taken into account and are compared with the income support rate. I am assuming this is only done when the applicant is not required to meet the financial requirement.

Am I correct in assuming that we only need to meet the financial requirement and not the 'adequate maintenance' conditions?

Thank you for all your help!


----------



## LRK (Oct 26, 2013)

tmp1987 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am married to a British citizen and I am currently in the UK on a student visa. I am hoping to apply for a Spouse visa next year and I am hoping to make the application under category A. My husband earns £31000 a year and would have been working for more than 6 months by the time I apply next year.
> 
> ...


You will meet the £18, 600 financial requirement for a spouse visa through your sponsor's income as he will have been employed by the same employer for the 6 months prior to the application and will have earned enough to demonstrate meeting the threshold. You will be able to apply under Category A and provide 6 months' bank statements and payslips. (Along with your other supporting documents). 

The adequate maintenance is for if you are in receipt of benefits and are meeting the financial requirement in a different way, you are correct. (I don't know if this is helpful but I have printed off all of the requirements and appenices and either highlighted the relevant bits of blacked out the irrelevant bits once I was* sure* on them - it can help to stop the panic once you know for sure and just concentrate on what you need).


----------



## tmp1987 (Nov 1, 2013)

LRK said:


> You will meet the £18, 600 financial requirement for a spouse visa through your sponsor's income as he will have been employed by the same employer for the 6 months prior to the application and will have earned enough to demonstrate meeting the threshold. You will be able to apply under Category A and provide 6 months' bank statements and payslips. (Along with your other supporting documents).
> 
> The adequate maintenance is for if you are in receipt of benefits and are meeting the financial requirement in a different way, you are correct. (I don't know if this is helpful but I have printed off all of the requirements and appenices and either highlighted the relevant bits of blacked out the irrelevant bits once I was* sure* on them - it can help to stop the panic once you know for sure and just concentrate on what you need).


Thank you for your reply! I will definitely do that


----------

